# So i'l made something in FL Studio...



## Kajon (Apr 1, 2014)

Wel it taked some time but it's done and i'm pretty happy with the result


----------



## Mark McDonut (Apr 1, 2014)

This is pretty awesome. I like the rapid-fire synth you got goin.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Apr 1, 2014)

I would highly suggest to balance the instruments and equalize the theme, everything feels like is panned in the center (Cept for those synths that are panning lol), aside from that it sounds cool.


----------

